# Aquarium Stand Plan



## Hellaenergy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm looking to build an aquarium stand for my standard 55 gallon aquarium. Does anyone out there have a plan they they would recommend and share?


----------



## kenwv (Jan 1, 2009)

I made a built in bar with a 55 gallon aquarium in it. I did not have a plan but what I used worked fine. I basically made 2 frames out of 2×6's ( like I was studding in a wall) and then fasten them together. There was plenty of room between the uprights for cabinets and shelving. I used 5 uprights. I did not really realize how heavy all that water was. After doing a little figuring, I decided over building was better. hope this helps.


----------



## Hellaenergy (Mar 2, 2008)

Well now you have to show us some pics


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

i used to build a lot of tank stands years ago . i sold them thru a pet store . heres one i built for myself .
the case is ash with a walnut stripes as ash dosent mind the moisture as much as oak , the base is oak .
sorry about the corner the pic got wet some years back its the only one i have left. its 55 gal.



im sure i have pics of more ill try to hunt some down for ya


----------



## Hellaenergy (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks mrtrim, any structural tips and/or measurements would be appreciated as well.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

wow your testin me now bro ! i think i built this back about 1981 0r 2 . so facts are certainly out but il tell you what i remember . first ill say im not sure i should recomend caseing the top in like i did . i did this one for my self as an experiment to see if it would work . i got away with it , maybe i was just lucky. the case was open on bottom ,back and top the support for the tank was 1 1/2 thick by about 2 in wide ash . you can see where i screwed and plugged the case to it . the size was determined by the tank id say i left it about 3 / 16 larger so the tank would slide in and out when needed . the cab. was about 20 in wide and 1 1/2 in thick solid oak with 1/4 in ply back , the door was 3/4 solid oak with 3/8 lap . the bottom you cant see was just a 1 1/2 in thick flat solid oak , that was slightly larger than the footprint of the tank case . thats about all i can think of to offer ya . i did two of these , one with the case on the tank one without . i searched my pc for more pics but cant find any . ill see if i can find some to scan in for ya this weekend . i never built one like tis for anyone as i didnt feel comfotable to have it in someones home . i was real careful not to slop water between the case and the tank . if it warped just a little youd get a free carpet cleaning ! lol


----------



## ToddO (Dec 7, 2007)

Years ago, I bought a bathroom vanity from a salvage center, gave it a fresh paint job, and added a limonite counter top I got at HD. It was sturdy, inexpensive and gave me plenty of storage. I plumbed my pumps and filter into the cabinet which cut down on the clutter and noise.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

ok , i found some pics , this is the same w/o the tank cased in . the orange carpet is still offensive !! lol



heres another that i wish i had better pics as it was one of my fav.ones . it was sold right off the drawing and picked up from my shop and i never saw it again . the pics were terrible its 55 gal.



w/ doors closed


heres a 20 gal. in red birch



thats about all i could find for now . sorry i dont have much in they way of sizes , but you can mes. some tanks and go by that . hope it helps you some


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

take a look at this website: www.reefcentral.com….do a search for stands, or just browse around thru the DIY forums….DIY is big for aquarium owners, there is a lot of material in there.


----------

